# Erfahrungen mit Poker 430 oder iboat 400



## Wuemmehunter (21. April 2015)

Moin,
hat vielleicht irgendjemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit den Schlauchbooten Poker 430 von Allroundmarin oder iboat 400 vom Nollert. Wichtig wäre für mich zu erfahren, ob sich Schlauchboote dieser Größenordnung ohne einen zweiten Mann vernünftig zu Händeln sind? Wie bekommt ihr die Boote ins Wasser, ist eine Slippe erforderlich oder reicht ein normaler Strand?
Ausserdem wurde ich gerne Eure Meinungen zur Motorisierung  wissen. Was haengt ihr so an die Spiegel solcher Schlauchboote? Für die Antworten schon mal vielen Dank. 

GRUß WUEMMEHUNTER


----------



## vermesser (21. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Poker 430 oder iboat 400*

Moin, ohne die Boote im Detail zu kennen: Allein keine Chance bzw. ein elendes Gequäle...ich habe ein 310er...schon das ist ein Elend ohne Ende, wenn man allein is. Das Teil wiegt schon ohne Boden knapp 50kg (Das iboat 400).

Flacher Strand reicht aber, wenn du dich genug ran fahren kannst.


----------



## Thomas. (7. Oktober 2020)

430 oder nur ein 400 Schlauchi ist schon was feines, aber ohne Bootstrailer würde ich mir sowas nicht antun, und selbst mit ist man wider sehr eingeschränkt was die Nutzung angeht.
habe selber nur ein 2m und selbst da muss ich mindestens dreimal hin und herlaufen bis es startklar ist.




Thomas. schrieb:


> ich hatte selbiges Problem außer das ich nur ein Boot für mich alleine brauchte.
> ich wollte nur KEIN Schlauchboot also habe ich die letzten 3-4 Jahre rum experimentiert
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------

